# Additions to collection



## paphreek (Aug 19, 2007)

Yesterday Glen Decker was the speaker at the Orchid Soc. of Minnesota meeting. Needless to say I came back with a few things. 






Upper left: Paph henryanum, Upper right: Paph Fanaticum (in bud)
Lower left: Paph Earl Koldyke (concolor x emersonii)(in bud), Lower right: Paph charlesworthii

We also stopped at Orchids, Ltd. and we picked up:
Paph sukhakulii, nice size
Paph charlesworthii
Bulbophyllum odoratissimum


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2007)

good haul.... you must post a photo of the earl koldyke when it opens


----------



## Grandma M (Aug 19, 2007)

I sure would love to hear Glen Decker speak. What was the topic?

I like your selection of plants. I like the bulbo also, but wonder what it is planted it.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 19, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> I sure would love to hear Glen Decker speak. What was the topic?
> 
> I like your selection of plants. I like the bulbo also, but wonder what it is planted it.



The topic was Phrag. kovachii
The Bulbo is mounted on a hydrolog


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds like a good day. Do you have/pick up any kovachii!?


----------



## paphreek (Aug 20, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Sounds like a good day. Do you have/pick up any kovachii!?



Glen had some nice looking kovachii hybrids, but none of the straight species. Many were blooming size with a couple even showing what appeared to be sheaths down in the crown. Unfortunately, I had already blown my budget on the four plants above. I am, after all, exactly what my moniker says: a paphreek!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah but you could have made the phragmipedilum kovachii cross :drool:


----------

